# RPi + Arduino link for best build instructions please.



## aamcle (25/4/14)

Evening All.

In the short term I'm going to use ramp/soak PID but lurking in the cupboard I have both an Arduino and RPi, they are feeling sadly neglected. I'm not set on using both if one will do and my brew fridge is controlled by a STC1000.

I have the skill to build but not design a circuit nor to programme either of these devices.

I want to control a single vessel Brau clone or a Recirculating eBiab/Counter top Brutus 20 type rig.

I'd really appreciate it if you could post a link to the best complete write ups you know of. I would need them to cover the hardware build and provide all the software.

Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/4/14)

BrewPi


----------



## mr_wibble (25/4/14)

If you google arduino PID temperature control there's a mountain of examples, just for Arduino. e.g.: http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=110843.0

This is fairly basic PID temperature control. But it's a good start.

There's a couple of Arduino PID controller programmes posted to this forum too.

EDIT: Hmm, this thing nuked one of my links. It was here: https://learn.adafruit.com/sous-vide-powered-by-arduino-the-sous-viduino/sous-vide


----------



## aamcle (26/4/14)

Got a link to Mathos most recent instructions n software?

I saw something on another forum saying he's given up brewing, is that right? It would be sad and a loss if it is.

Atb. Aamcle


----------



## djar007 (26/4/14)

He is still around aamcle. Just tied up with life like a lot of people I reckon. There is a new lot of guys doing work on Mathos project and taking it forward. It looks great and the new features are awesome. Check out open ardbir. Search for it here. Lots of info and the manual is all but translated to English so good things to come for us non Italian speaking and reading folk.


----------



## aamcle (26/4/14)

I've found open ardbir but as I don't Grok Italian I'll wait for the manual.

Atb. Aamcle


----------

